
HB 481: Georgia law criminalizes abortion, subjects women to life in prison - Tomte
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/05/hb-481-georgia-law-criminalizes-abortion-subjects-women-to-life-in-prison.html
======
mrguyorama
My understanding is the push for all these "crazy" anti-women's-choice laws is
in order to get a case before the Supreme Court so the Trump stacked court can
do some damage against Roe vs Wade. My opinion is that it is only a matter of
time before that happens, and since Supreme Court appointments are for life,
this tactic is likely the Republican SOP for the next 50 years.

~~~
dccoolgai
Think again. The absolute _worst_ thing that could happen to the GOP (w.r.t.
what they _really_ care about: regressive tax policies, harmful deregulation,
and heads-I-win-tales-you-lose capitalism) is to lose their "golden red
herring" of Roe V. Wade. Watch for 1-2 "conservative" justices to make a
"surprise ruling" in favor of Roe.

~~~
actuallyalys
That seems like cold comfort to me. If that was their concern, they could
easily keep Roe v. Wade while making it effectively useless. For example, they
could argue it only prevents explicit bans and that banning it after six weeks
is okay. Such a ruling would strike down this particular law, but it would
leave plenty of room for more indirect ways of banning abortion.

